# [LE] K9 aids in seizure of $118902 - Quay County Sun



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.qcsunonline.com/news/conspiracy_6064___article.html/seizure_controlled.html&cid=1213617412&ei=LlMvSPOOIZfw8AT_5rTNAw&usg=AFrqEzdxEISQcaEg8htrsK7CI5D8XjatPg"><b>K9</b> aids in seizure of $118902</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Quay County Sun, NM -</font> <nobr>13 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>By Chelle Delaney: Quay County Sun Two Gambia, West Africa nationals were arrested Monday and charged with conspiracy to distribute a controlled substance, <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

